# Please make this available for StaffPad



## Martin S (Jul 28, 2021)

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/duplex-saxophones

I know, it just became available for SINE today, but man…This would be killer on StaffPad for those interested in Jazz/Big Band arranging


----------



## MadLad (Jul 28, 2021)

While they're at it they should definitely add some world instruments like tin whistles and shakuhachis, too. It's the only thing, I'm missing so far. Of course, better saxophones than the lame stock alto sax would also be great


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 28, 2021)

It has been a long time since we've had any new libraries. I am not optimistic about getting this new OT library. We never even got Glory Days after it was spotted in DWH's video.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 28, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> It has been a long time since we've had any new libraries. I am not optimistic about getting this new OT library. We never even got Glory Days after it was spotted in DWH's video.


Yeah, I guess you’re right…Maybe the Glory Days was just a pilot project? I’m hoping there will be some new libraries along with the new big update to StaffPad that DWH mentioned in his blog in May. I’d personally like to see some good saxes and dry trombones for Big Band orchestration. But hey..(so far) dreaming is free


----------



## zolhof (Aug 2, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> It has been a long time since we've had any new libraries. I am not optimistic about getting this new OT library. We never even got Glory Days after it was spotted in DWH's video.


Yes, that's a pity. I was really excited when I stumbled upon a few folders for Glory Days, Labs, Andy Findon Kit Bag, etc. in the Windows version. What a tease, especially the ethnic winds, I so need that shakuhachi.

Glory Days has a huge amount of content, that's probably why it's taking so long to be released. In case anyone is curious, I've attached a text file with the current list of articulations, it's too much to paste here.

I emailed DWH asking, among other things, if he had a release date or news about future releases, but no comments. For traditional orchestral work, I think we are well covered with the libraries we have, as long as the team keeps fixing and improving them. Later on, I would like to to see StaffPad partnering with Strezov and porting Jade, Balkan, Rhodope, Freyja, Wotan, Arva. As well as Spitfire's Albion IV for our aleatoric needs. With audio support coming relatively soon, it will certainly help to fill some gaps, but eventually, I would much prefer to write all music in StaffPad.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for this @zolhof, most intriguing… You’re right, Glory Days is a huge task to port to StaffPad, I suppose. I’d still be happy to have it for big band arranging, providing the samples used are as dry as they can get. Most of the demos I’ve heard so far are unfortunately way too wet for other than maybe Glenn Miller style or Musical/Broadway styles. I’d prefer dryer samples any day and add reverb myself, as needed.

But let’s see…I’m sure the StaffPad team is working hard on both the new major update, and hopefully also some extra libraries.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 2, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Yes, that's a pity. I was really excited when I stumbled upon a few folders for Glory Days, Labs, Andy Findon Kit Bag, etc. in the Windows version. What a tease, especially the ethnic winds, I so need that shakuhachi.
> 
> Glory Days has a huge amount of content, that's probably why it's taking so long to be released. In case anyone is curious, I've attached a text file with the current list of articulations, it's too much to paste here.
> 
> I emailed DWH asking, among other things, if he had a release date or news about future releases, but no comments. For traditional orchestral work, I think we are well covered with the libraries we have, as long as the team keeps fixing and improving them. Later on, I would like to to see StaffPad partnering with Strezov and porting Jade, Balkan, Rhodope, Freyja, Wotan, Arva. As well as Spitfire's Albion IV for our aleatoric needs. With audio support coming relatively soon, it will certainly help to fill some gaps, but eventually, I would much prefer to write all music in StaffPad.


Ooooooooo. . . . Andy Findon. Damn, I'd really like to have that for StaffPad. Well, and Glory Days, too. And Freyja and Wotan would be most welcome additions. As long as it has been since we've had something new, however, I feel like something is afoot. I have speculated that Spitfire and OT decided that they weren't making enough money, but that is just speculation. It will be interesting to see what the next update yields.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 2, 2021)

Let’s hope Spitfire and OT are still onboard. It would be a damn shame if these developers jumped ship. I remember seeing Paul Thompson commenting either here or in a YouTube comment praising StaffPad, so I’m hoping for a continued partnership with the current library developers, and more to come.


----------



## zolhof (Aug 2, 2021)

Martin S said:


> I remember seeing Paul Thompson commenting either here or in a YouTube comment praising StaffPad, so I’m hoping for a continued partnership with the current library developers, and more to come.


It was in this video:












It could even be interpreted from one of the comments that the BBCSO might be coming. It'd be in accordance with the #oneorchestra slogan, but dunno if that is feasible from a legal/licensing point of view. One can only dream hehe Like Jett said, I'd be happy with anything new.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 2, 2021)

zolhof said:


> It could even be interpreted from one of the comments that the BBCSO might be coming. It'd be in accordance with the #oneorchestra slogan, but dunno if that is feasible from a legal/licensing point of view. One can only dream hehe Like Jett said, I'd be happy with anything new.


BBCSO would be incredible. I'd buy it in a heartbeat even though I feel fairly content with my orchestral selection at present. Something like Freyja/Wotan and/or Dominus Pro would perhaps be more useful, and the jazz sounds are really lacking. I'll take whatever I can get. What I would really like is some libraries with more dynamic layers. I find the piano to be particularly troublesome. I know that the trend is going to be to support the broadest range of tablets, but an orchestral library that could harness the power of the M1 chip would be the ultimate.


----------

